# Needed Duty Free Car for oil field sector



## buildergame (Jun 19, 2009)

I need a duty free car, prefarbaly 4X4 SUV. 

If anyone has any offer do contact me 

My mail id is buildergame dot gmail dot com.


----------



## buildergame (Jun 19, 2009)

buildergame said:


> I need a duty free car, prefarbaly 4X4 SUV.
> 
> If anyone has any offer do contact me
> 
> My mail id is buildergame dot gmail dot com.


Does no one want to sell his car?


----------

